# What Fish Finder is everyone using these days?



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time. 

Thanks


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

HaHa, Vex guys are gonna say Vex.. I use the Hummingbird Helix 5 G2. Replaced my old Lowrance. Just a great little unit with amazing features. Sonar graph, flasher, GPS. Most midrange units will have all similar features. Except the old spinner Vex's. Marcum has some great units, too.


----------



## ShedAntler (Oct 20, 2011)

LTH said:


> After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time.
> 
> Thanks


I have a 20+ year old FL8 too and I love it. If mine died, I would buy another Vex, but there are plenty of good options.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Fl-18 and Garmin livescope. The vex has got to be 15 years old and is still going strong.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure I could justify spending that kind of money on a new unit of any kind. 
I have an old one and I bring it out a couple times a year, esp on a new lake I'm scouting. But most of the time I end up walking away from it. I move quite often and it just get annoying.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Jan 7, 2019)

That 8 is hard to beat..I have a FLX 12 and keep the 8se for back-up..again that 8 is a good one!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

you can always send it in.
they'll go thru it and fix and replace everything for $100.
i believe they even replace the transducer for that price


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Anything with a 5 ft water column zoom. Imo


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Deeper chirp 2. Gps, bathometrics, flasher, vertical, and graph. And it fits in my pocket. Raw is damn accurate. Bonus also, No accessories needed. I know they get alot of haterade from guys. You taking that vex to check small river holes in the spring? Nope.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Helix


----------



## MattyP (Jan 25, 2018)

I use a Humminbird Hexil Ice 5. All the feature I need. It does interfere with my brother's Lowrance. The Humminbird works when he is using his, but his don't when I'm using mine. Deeper is also a nice cheap option.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Humminbird Helix Ice has all the features you will need.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Honest question, who owns vexilar? Because they won't be around much longer. Garmin and humminbird, you can get the "cheaper" models and they have way more utility with lake maps and being able to be put on your boat. Now with mega live and livescope, guys with a vex are out there using a bb gun and the other guys are out there with grenade launchers 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FFPO (Jul 28, 2020)

I won't be buying anything until my old school Marcum dies, if it ever dies. But, if I had to buy something today I would buy a unit with GPS features to help dissect new water. They're getting pretty cheap these days. I can't understand how flashers are still so expensive. They're ancient technology.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

nowicki2005 said:


> Honest question, who owns vexilar? Because they won't be around much longer. Garmin and humminbird, you can get the "cheaper" models and they have way more utility with lake maps and being able to be put on your boat. Now with mega live and livescope, guys with a vex are out there using a bb gun and the other guys are out there with grenade launchers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'll stick with my vex fl18 until it is supposedly obsoleted. Thx

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

FFPO said:


> I won't be buying anything until my old school Marcum dies, if it ever dies. But, if I had to buy something today I would buy a unit with GPS features to help dissect new water. They're getting pretty cheap these days. I can't understand how flashers are still so expensive. They're ancient technology.


Because they work?

I don’t have one (use my Helix 5 Ice), but understand staying with what works.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Helix 10 MDI G2N on a Marcum Brute Lithium.
Navionics, LakeMaster for GPS mapping & HW Chirp. Haven't owned a flasher in closer to 25+ years, for many good reasons I won't go into.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

HB Helix 5 all season if it ever gets shipped. I wanted something i could map out water in the summer with while using my kayak.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Running a marcum LX-3 but I'll be buying a new lithium battery shortly as mine only lasted 3 hours on a full charge.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I'm just using a simple Lowrance 110C in the permy . Never have to look anywhere but whats right underneath me


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a cheapo Garmin 4 portable with iceducer. Use it in my boat also.
- Joe


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Garmin striker 4 cv ( can’t use the clear view) with the ice pack and ice ducer. Originally bought it for my tin can but, than bought the ice pack separately 2 years ago. I don’t ice fishing a lot so I couldn’t justify a vex or marcum. it’s nice to have a flasher/depth finder. It does everything a dedicated flasher does with the bonus of storing gps way points. I believe I’ve got around $300 into it ( $140 for the striker than I think $160 for ice pack) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

The Garman panoptic‘s is amazing! Tough pill to swallow it first but you can’t take it with you.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Vexilar FL-12. Works awesome and see no reason to change. Except that my eyes are on a Garmin Livescope lol. Someday.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Still using my Lowrance x67c ice machine.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fl18 for this guy


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got an x-67c, too. The screen has pixel burns and it's hard to see anything. It still works, but obsolete. That's why I went to the Helix or I'd still be using the 67.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

LTH said:


> After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time.
> 
> Thanks


If a product worked good for you for 20 years, I sure wouldn't buy a different brand. 

Vexilar FL18 is what I would buy


----------



## jigsaw (Jan 15, 2020)

I sold my FL8 that I had for 15 or so years and bought a FLX-28. I love it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Lowrance X67c ice machine.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I ran an FL8 for I don't know 20 years... Bought a FL28 last year and really like it. 

That being said I think I made a mistake. Go to Youtube and watch videos of the guys using Livescope or the equivalent. You basically are watching the fish swim around your bait until it eats it. It's the future for sure. Unless we decide it's just to close to cheating... lol


----------



## flagsup (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm using the Garmin striker 4. Took it out a few times trying to tweak it I think I about have her down.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

nowicki2005 said:


> Honest question, who owns vexilar? Because they won't be around much longer. Garmin and humminbird, you can get the "cheaper" models and they have way more utility with lake maps and being able to be put on your boat. Now with mega live and livescope, guys with a vex are out there using a bb gun and the other guys are out there with grenade launchers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hahaha you are funny! BB guns, that's rich.

There are some nice products out, how much do you wanna spend, etc. Vexs aren't cheap, but proven.

I'll take my BB gun just fishing, don't need a grenade launcher
Also don't need livescope (especially ice fishing) until the ridiculous prices come down, not sure I want one if they do. Love the flasher. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## merlopj (Jan 30, 2020)

+1 for the Garmin Striker 4. Portable, affordable. I don't have the ice ducer, but can easily get the open water one to hang straight. It's got a flasher mode and you can mark your lucky spots on GPS too. Plus a bunch more features I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Really want to know what's going on? Get a camera.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> Really want to know what's going on? Get a camera.


...or use both. That's what I do.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

6Speed said:


> ...or use both. That's what I do.


Cam and sonar together is a good way to learn what's going on. Seeing your jig on cam and then seeing what it looks like on sonar is cool. There is a difference. Where the jig is in relationship to bottom tells a lot, too. I've watched fish on cam that are outside the sonar cone. Jig and spike. Eventually he just turned and swam away.


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

LTH said:


> After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time.
> 
> Thanks


anyone using raymarine on the ice?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

LTH said:


> After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time.
> 
> Thanks


Wanna by a used FL8? It works just fine and nothing is wrong with it. I just took the marketing bait and went to a Hummingbird five years ago or so. I actually miss the flasher some times.


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

6Speed said:


> Wanna by a used FL8? It works just fine and nothing is wrong with it. I just took the marketing bait and went to a Hummingbird five years ago or so. I actually miss the flasher some times.


how much?


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Cat Power said:


> If a product worked good for you for 20 years, I sure wouldn't buy a different brand.
> 
> Vexilar FL18 is what I would buy


I agree with that to a point. However, It sure is nice to know what technology is out there before you make a purchase.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Lumberman said:


> I ran an FL8 for I don't know 20 years... Bought a FL28 last year and really like it.
> 
> That being said I think I made a mistake. Go to Youtube and watch videos of the guys using Livescope or the equivalent. You basically are watching the fish swim around your bait until it eats it. It's the future for sure. Unless we decide it's just to close to cheating... lol


That is some serious upgrade to fishing sonar. But WOW the price!!!! Can't justify that right now.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I still have my 20 year old vexilar. I did by an aqua view last year but really haven't used it much 
Maybe on Saturday


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Humminbird Ice Helix 5. Real good unit and I paired it with a 12v 10ah Dakota Lithium battery. Can usually run the unit for ~48 hours before having to charge again.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

blacklakematters said:


> how much?


Let me check the model number and come up with a price. Where do you live?


----------



## blacklakematters (12 mo ago)

6Speed said:


> Let me check the model number and come up with a price. Where do you live?


cheboygan


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

blacklakematters said:


> cheboygan


Ok, you'll pay the shipping! Welcome to the site. Fill out your profile and have fun here...


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 27, 2020)

blacklakematters said:


> anyone using raymarine on the ice?


I use a Raymarine Dragonfly 7. I had it already because my kayak had a scupper hole made to fit the transducer of that model. I bought the ice ducer for it and been using it for two years now. Works great! I can use the sonar mode w/ a miniature version of a flasher on the other side. Also, I can use my maps and sonar logs that I make with the kayak and save waypoints.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

D-Rock said:


> I use a Raymarine Dragonfly 7. I had it already because my kayak had a scupper hole made to fit the transducer of that model. I bought the ice ducer for it and been using it for two years now. Works great! I can use the sonar mode w/ a miniature version of a flasher on the other side. Also, I can use my maps and sonar logs that I make with the kayak and save waypoints.


I had that unit on my boat for a while. I liked a lot of things about it. One thing though, that bracket it snaps into had a big learning curve for my small brain, lol.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I am running everything lol


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

LTH said:


> That is some serious upgrade to fishing sonar. But WOW the price!!!! Can't justify that right now.


The cheapest digital sonar still has more features than a flasher. I had used an FL8 since the early nineties and never thought I would use anything else but it sits on the shelf nowadays. I tried a Lowrance Elite 4 for kicks and never went back to my vex. I use my Elite 7 touch on the ice now (off my boat)

Yes the Vex is a great unit and “works “ but is still old technology.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

msfcarp said:


> The cheapest digital sonar still has more features than a flasher. I had used an FL8 since the early nineties and never thought I would use anything else but it sits on the shelf nowadays. I tried a Lowrance Elite 4 for kicks and never went back to my vex. I use my Elite 7 touch on the ice now (off my boat)
> 
> Yes the Vex is a great unit and “works “ but is still old technology.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought about trying one of my boat units. But they are all pretty high dollar. I would probably break one out on the ice. The Vex is durable, I can beat it around still works like new.

I cant see getting rid of it. When it dies then I will think about something else


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm still running a vexilar fl12 I bought around 2004. A lot of the newer models look amazing, but I don't ice fish much so I can't see dropping the money on a newer unit. Only usually ice fish the Saginaw river 8 to 10 times a season.


----------



## dmanciero (Jan 8, 2022)

LTH said:


> After 20+ years my FL8 finally pooped on me and I am in the market for a new sonar. I am only fishing bluegills and Walleye on the bay. Wondering what everyone is using and why they like what they have?????? Anything is open for consideration at this time.
> 
> Thanks


I had the vex fl8 for 25 years then sold and got the helix 7 only thing i miss about the vex was a little better target separation but not much hated the spinning noise it made also but it was a solid unit.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dmanciero said:


> I had the vex fl8 for 25 years then sold and got the helix 7 only thing i miss about the vex was a little better target separation but not much hated the spinning noise it made also but it was a solid unit.


Adjusting your Chirp sweep frequencies can help improve your target separation. The higher you adjust up in frequency the smaller cone & higher resolution you go.
Should be able to get 3/4" no prob...


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a helix 7 with ice transducer for sale after this weekend I'd anyone is interested . Going with the mega live ice bundle for the rest of the season

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rscook (Jan 4, 2014)

nowicki2005 said:


> I have a helix 7 with ice transducer for sale after this weekend I'd anyone is interested . Going with the mega live ice bundle for the rest of the season
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Shouldn’t have a problem getting rid of it in the classifieds, hell of a unit and damn near impossible to find in store and online right now. People were selling just the transducer alone on eBay for $250+. I was debating selling mine and picking up the livescope but I think I’m going to hold off a couple more years.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Fl-8 what can I say… it’s reliable!


----------



## SCOTTD (Jan 24, 2013)

Garmin Echomap 63cv. Great unit that shows 1ft. change in contour depth. Love the color shading feature that you can set up for different depth ranges. This feature alone has been a game changer for me out on the bay.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I need an upgrade!!!!!
🤣😂🙃😉


----------



## dmanciero (Jan 8, 2022)

sfw1960 said:


> Adjusting your Chirp sweep frequencies can help improve your target separation. The higher you adjust up in frequency the smaller cone & higher resolution you go.
> Should be able to get 3/4" no prob...


 sweep frequency? are you saying the higher the chirp number the better separation.


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

Elite 4 for now working on a prototype. Shuttle for the helix 9























Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Run and gun for me. No electronics. Light visible line, and varying jigging technique usually tells me all I need to know. 
<----<<<


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dmanciero said:


> sweep frequency? are you saying the higher the chirp number the better separation.


That's pretty much what I typed, yup.
The High Wide Chirp has a frequency range from 130 kHz to 240 kHz (Gen 2 thru Gen 4) and you can use the check button to change IR/Beam width presets.
If you go into the Chirp configuration (might have to be in advanced/custom mode on the set-up tab) and manually change the sweep frequency to something like 203 kHz on the lower range, and set the top end to 238 kHz.
The reason for the "odd" values is to help prevent any interference from nearby units using just 200 kHz or using the preset default Chirp range of similar frequencies. I don't think you can adjust them on the cheapest Garmins and with Lowrance - either you can't or you have an unlabeled "slider" that's just +/- 10 units. I asked a Lowrance pro staff about it & he couldn't tell me what the exact adjustment was actually doing for frequency sweep depending on model/software.
When you're out on the ice, change the ranges and see how it affects your returns.
I generally run mine 141-239 unless I'm close to someone and I'm getting some interference. If I'm in 50 fow I'm running in the higher range because I don't need a big cone as much as I want better target separation.
Running down around 130-140 kHz gets wider coverage in shallow.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mrfish989 said:


> Elite 4 for now working on a prototype. Shuttle for the helix 9
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Repurposed from my old X-70A....🙂
The MDI XDCR has been changed to a HW Chirp model too.


----------



## dmanciero (Jan 8, 2022)

sfw1960 said:


> That's pretty much what I typed, yup.
> The High Wide Chirp has a frequency range from 130 kHz to 240 kHz (Gen 2 thru Gen 4) and you can use the check button to change IR/Beam width presets.
> If you go into the Chirp configuration (might have to be in advanced/custom mode on the set-up tab) and manually change the sweep frequency to something like 203 kHz on the lower range, and set the top end to 238 kHz.
> The reason for the "odd" values is to help prevent any interference from nearby units using just 200 kHz or using the preset default Chirp range of similar frequencies. I don't think you can adjust them on the cheapest Garmins and with Lowrance - either you can't or you have an unlabeled "slider" that's just +/- 10 units. I asked a Lowrance pro staff about it & he couldn't tell me what the exact adjustment was actually doing for frequency sweep depending on model/software.
> ...


sorry never heard anyone use the term sweep frequency, i remember scrolling through them settings, but was scared to mess with them. As im good at messing up stuff like this how do i get back to defaults if i mess with them, definitely want to give it a try.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

blacklakematters said:


> how much?


Sorry...SOLD. my walleye buddy wanted it and he gets first dibs. He got a good deal for $100.00.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Another X67c user here and I see no reason to upgrade. Great little unit!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dmanciero said:


> sorry never heard anyone use the term sweep frequency, i remember scrolling through them settings, but was scared to mess with them. As im good at messing up stuff like this how do i get back to defaults if i mess with them, definitely want to give it a try.


That's because that's the proper term & very few people want to learn more than the bare minimum! 🙂

Right there when you enter the Chirp configuration, there's a menu entry to reset it.

You won't be sorry, soon you'll be teaching others...


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lowrance Elite 5 for me. Mounts to the handle bar of the sled for gps in and out off the ice and clips in the ice pack for fishing. Throw it on the boat in the summer. One unit for all your needs. Used a vex but much prefer the vertical presentation of the graph over the circle of the vex.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

